# General > AquaTalk >  ADA calendar 2010 (Review)

## barmby

From the man who gave us Nature Aquarium - Takashi Amano

The posters' calendar is printed in Japan, pictures taken by the man himself. What more can you asK for ? 

I begged Thio to bring in for me and the community. I got one for myself & another for an outside friend. This is ADA calendar. For this Chinese New Year , I use it to decorate my room.

Perforation allows you to keep the pictures after the calendar is deemed "useless". You can tear along the perforation line (both ends! yes) and retain the picture. For one, you get to frame them. Second, I cannot afford ADA tank, so I will keep them.

Ok. Enough. Price is SGD 17 if you buy two. Btw, ADA USA charges USD$18. Reference: http://www.adgshop.com/2009_ADA_Calendar_s/75.htm

Buy one now for CNY room decoration.

Here are the snapshot:-
















Btw, I asked Thio to bring in. So I feel that I have to do something for him. Thanks Thio.

----------


## blue33

Wow...  :Shocked:  you are really serious.  :Laughing:

----------


## wenjun

WAH!!! :Shocked:  Simply AWESOME SHOTS!! :Shocked:

----------


## Aquanoob

Wonderful!
Where can I get it at? Biotope? 
I am only interested in 1, anyone want to share the other one or can I just buy 1?
Should get Thio to bring a whole load of the calendar to the Iwagumi Layout workshop, sure to
have a lot of businesses. Thanks.

----------


## Shadow

> Ok. Enough. Price is SGD 17 if you buy two.


You mean S$17 each or S$17 for two?

----------


## barmby

Sorry for not being specific. S$17 each fOR Minimum order quantity of two. Or you can buy one for S$20 ++ each. I believe Biotope's strategy is to move the calendars. It is quite a niche. These are top draw photography and printing - seriously, no complain.

Biotope Aquarium
Blk 167 Woodlands St 11#02-19
S(730167)
Tel: 6363 4168
Mondays to Saturdays
Closed on Sundays
Public Holidays falling on a Weekday:2:00pm~6:00pm
5 mins from Marsiling MRT Station 

PS: I am serious  :Smile:

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Chiong ar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks mate :Smile:

----------


## johannes

the pricing seems reasonable ..... and the pictures are nice! :Smile:

----------


## Aquanoob

I went to Biotope yesterday and Victor was around, and he said that Thio has not pass him the calendar to sell yet, so I never get to see it.
Maybe can sell at the Iwagumi workshop, sure a sell-out item.

----------


## Reforma

Any updates that there is ready stock @ biotope or elsewhere?

----------


## barmby

Well, all you need is just call Biotope; 91883523

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Well, all you need is just call Biotope; 91883523


Chief, to be exact: Biotope Aquarium: 6363 4168. The stocks are in the shop, not with me  :Smile: 

Thanks thanks

----------


## Holy_Dee

very nice!! I f i have this ,then there's no need to have many tanks to have different scapes... :Smile:

----------

